# College bowl Pickem



## arrendale8105 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have done college bowl pickem on yahoo for years in several leagues.  Per another thread request i've set up one for GON members only if you all decide to do it.  Rules are not set in stone it can be done different ways like straight up picks or against spreads.  No bowls are decided yet so we can discuss further until they are set of if not i'll just delete it. I can post up the league id and password but i'm scared guest or such would clog it up and would rather just GON members be on it.  If there are some ideas let me know.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

Use this thread as a log for all players interested so everyone will know who all is in. Once everybody is committed pm the info to each person and we can still talk freely here about scores, predictions and trash talk....Dawg folks are gonna need something to keep em busy while waiting for our game against the gold domers in the NCG....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep...


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Use this thread as a log for all players interested so everyone will know who all is in. Once everybody is committed pm the info to each person and we can still talk freely here about scores, predictions and trash talk....Dawg folks are gonna need something to keep em busy while waiting for our game against the gold domers in the NCG....



Done.  I'll check and pm as people ask for the ID number and password.  Remember you will have to have a yahoo user and password to log in as its being done through yahoo.  Don't have alot to offer as far as a prize but bragging rights.  All i have to offer is a good fun hoghunt with dogs after deer season if someone would be willing to drive this far south to go.  I am in one league where those that join offer a their small prize to the winner but you know how that goes not everyone goes through with it.All my other leagues involve money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2012)

arrendale,  thanks for stepping up and agreeing to do this.   count me in to join up.  

I don't do well in the bowl guessing so mark me down as a mark.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 28, 2012)

im in


----------



## Gasbag (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll do it. it generally runs well on this forum if u just post group name and password here


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 28, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> Done.  I'll check and pm as people ask for the ID number and password.  Remember you will have to have a yahoo user and password to log in as its being done through yahoo.  Don't have alot to offer as far as a prize but bragging rights.  All i have to offer is a good fun hoghunt with dogs after deer season if someone would be willing to drive this far south to go.  I am in one league where those that join offer a their small prize to the winner but you know how that goes not everyone goes through with it.All my other leagues involve money



So the winner gets to do a Hog Hunt on your place? Do I understand that correctly?

Im in either way...


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 28, 2012)

im in


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

Of course I'm in....and I'll offer the loser can come up to my place and drink beer with me and watch the Super Bowl.....of course he has to buy the beer...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 28, 2012)

In.

ROLL TIDE...  

*V*


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in, if we are voting lets use the points spread other wise people mostly pick the favorites and we have a ton of identical pics because of that.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't have a Dawg in this race.  Point spread is fine with me though....


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bump.  The bowl games are set


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2012)

What is required to be in?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

I am in


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 5, 2012)

Resica said:


> What is required to be in?



Send a pm to the op if be doesn't send ya one.  No other requirements.......


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Send a pm to the op if be doesn't send ya one.  No other requirements.......



Thank you.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2012)

Games start Saturday.

Y'all need to sign up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I've Pm'd everyone who's requested. Let me know if I didn't 

Thanks


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm all in.... ya'll should quit now.....


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 14, 2012)

I would like to sign up.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 14, 2012)

Pretty good crowd.  Should be fun!

Hate it for the loser......


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 16, 2012)

Man... ya'll copied my pics.....

ALL tied up 2 for 2....this may get interesting you bunch of losers...


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya'll gotta stop copyin me...

Maybe we'll get some seperation either tonight or tomorrow on some of these games... no fun bustin chops when everybody is still tied...


----------



## chadair (Dec 23, 2012)

u shoulda copied mine root!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 23, 2012)

chadair said:


> u shoulda copied mine root!!





He's right root. Chadair is copying me so if you copy him, You will be fine!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 23, 2012)

Y'all are killin me.......


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 27, 2012)

My how things have changed.... and Muddy in the clear lead.... for NOW!!!

Three games tonight... there might be some more seperation on the horizon.....


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> My how things have changed.... and Muddy in the clear lead.... for NOW!!!
> 
> Three games tonight... there might be some more seperation on the horizon.....



Root, I see you didn't copy Chadair, which is copying me, on the last game. Wise decision!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 27, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Root, I see you didn't copy Chadair, which is copying me, on the last game. Wise decision!!!



I had a feeling about CM.....thank goodness they did it...

I wish more of our forum group had jumped in this...buncha sissies....


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

Go Baylor

Root and a couple others may be 3 fer 3 tonight !!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

Muddys Cheatin.......didn't know his mod powers extended all the way to Yahoo.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Muddys Cheatin.......didn't know his mod powers extended all the way to Yahoo.....



And I swore I picked SMU...


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> And I swore I picked SMU...



Me too....






   It Ain't Over Buddy.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Me too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gambled on a couple of the games coming up.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 28, 2012)

Poor Chadair, I finally got one wrong a few games ago and he quite copying me. Poor soul hasn't gotten one right since.

Plenty of games left for anyone to win at this point.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Poor Chadair, I finally got one wrong a few games ago and he quite copying me. Poor soul hasn't gotten one right since.
> 
> Plenty of games left for anyone to win at this point.



He tumbled so fast last night we'll just have to change his name to ChadROCK.....


----------



## chadair (Dec 28, 2012)

I was ROBBED!!
Duke sucks and the frickin turn overs between them and bowling green cost me big time!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> I was ROBBED!!
> Duke sucks and the frickin turn overs between them and bowling green cost me big time!!



Glad you didn't copy me.... I wanna know who Muddy copied cause he gets cofuzzeled on what a football actually looks like....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Glad you didn't copy me.... I wanna know who Muddy copied cause he gets cofuzzeled on what a football actually looks like....





Only 3 of us picked Ohio over ULM. 38-7, Ohio, midway thru the 3rd.

Were you one of us?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Only 3 of us picked Ohio over ULM. 38-7, Ohio, midway thru the 3rd.
> 
> Were you one of us?



uh..... no......


----------



## chadair (Dec 28, 2012)

someone PLEASE stop the bleeding!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> uh..... no......





chadair said:


> someone PLEASE stop the bleeding!!



38-14 with 17 minutes to go.

Y'all still have some life..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2012)

Man why didn't I pick Ohio.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2012)

Good nite, Irene. 45-14.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> 38-14 with 17 minutes to go.
> 
> Y'all still have some life..



Everybody thought Cinnci was beat last night too... until that 6-6 260lb young man blistered it down the field... bout spilt me beer I tell ya!~~~~~~


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Good nite, Irene. 45-14.



yea... I'm toast on this one....looks like a couple will tie me up and the imperial goob will be in the clear lead.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> yea... I'm toast on this one....looks like a couple will tie me up and the imperial goob will be in the clear lead.....





We all probably picked VT and TT for the other two games..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the college bowl game reminders. 



http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/8048429/2012-13-bowl-schedule 

2012-13 bowl schedule 

Originally Published: December 26, 2012 


OR 


http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/bowl_games_bowl_schedule.html 

OR

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls 


AND 


http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings 

2012 NCAA Football Rankings - Week 15 (Dec. 2)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> We all probably picked VT and TT for the other two games..



You're probably right.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2012)

Let's go Rutgers!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're probably right.





SpotandStalk said:


> Let's go Rutgers!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 29, 2012)

It's a brand new day mudfish.  You're goin down


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 29, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> It's a brand new day mudfish.  You're goin down



Rice is the only upset I picked today.

You?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 29, 2012)

Buncha dang Hillbilly's. Knew I shouldn't have trusted them.

Oh well. Didn't lose any ground on BitterBro.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunk it up ..... Dang horn frogs......


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2012)

dern WV. I was doin good yesterday except for that trash!!


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 30, 2012)

shoot, I'm stinkin it up in grand fasion! at least I can't get any wrong today...


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 31, 2012)

Muddy has cracked the door with his Tulsa pick.... will the Snooker rush in for the tie.....stay tuned for another episode of 

"The young and the rest of us......."


----------



## chadair (Dec 31, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Muddy has cracked the door with his Tulsa pick.... will the Snooker rush in for the tie.....stay tuned for another episode of
> 
> "The young and the rest of us......."


I think Muddy should b tested for steroids!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 31, 2012)

chadair said:


> I think Muddy should b tested for steroids!!



They were in something I ate. I had no idea..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 1, 2013)

Yawn..


----------



## chadair (Jan 1, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Yawn..



i agree. 
and Snooks love of that crappy conference is gonna cost him


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 1, 2013)

chadair said:


> i agree.
> and Snooks love of that crappy conference is gonna cost him



So you are pulling for me....


----------



## chadair (Jan 1, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> So you are pulling for me....


does it get me browny points for the next mess up I do??


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2013)

chadair said:


> i agree.
> and Snooks love of that crappy conference is gonna cost him



Well, I guess it did.

I thought I had it picked right. I knew NW would beat Miss St. I knew UGA would beat Neb, but I still like my pick of Mich over SC and almost had it (that dang Clowney).  If Wisky receivers could catch, I would have got that one as well. Had a got those 2, I would be in the lead by my lonesome. I know, woulda coulda shoulda!!!

6 games left and I picked some underdogs so I'm not out of this yet.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I got a couple of odd ball picks that could come true... but If Muddy picked like I think he did... he can't be caught...


sap sucker.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 4, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> I think I got a couple of odd ball picks that could come true... but If Muddy picked like I think he did... he can't be caught...
> 
> 
> sap sucker.....



Bumpity...bump..


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 5, 2013)

Yea.  I hear ya.  I switched all my picks to underdogs cause I knew that was the only way to catch you.  I coulda played it out and stayed up but I wanna win not finish respectable. Looks like you're hog huntin, and I'm drinking beer.    Alone.


----------



## chadair (Jan 5, 2013)

Snookers homerism for the Big 2+10 and his hatred for the SEC cost him any shot at Muddy


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2013)

chadair said:


> Snookers homerism for the Big 2+10 and his hatred for the SEC cost him any shot at Muddy


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2013)

Up 3 with 2 to go.

Send the checks in now, boys..


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 6, 2013)

chadair said:


> Snookers homerism for the Big 2+10 and his hatred for the SEC cost him any shot at Muddy



Thats partly true but I did pick the sec alot. I really thought UM would beat uSC and if not for some spectacular plays would have. i also thought Pitt would beat Ole Miss. I missed that one bad.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2013)

Muddy pretty much ran away with this one.  Congrats


----------



## chadair (Jan 8, 2013)

congrats Muddy

and Root and Snook, yall still suck!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2013)

chadair said:


> congrats Muddy
> 
> and Root and Snook, yall still suck!!



Unfortunately, Thats true!!!!

Congrats Muddy!! You done good as the Bammers would say.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

chadair said:


> congrats Muddy
> 
> and Root and Snook, yall still suck!!




thanks.... get your bama avy up....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> thanks.... get your bama avy up....



This^^^^^


----------

